# Thay đổi vẻ ngoài nội thất giúp không gian căn hộ tươi mới hơn



## maokamika (14/10/21)

Thay đổi vẻ ngoài nội thất giúp không gian căn hộ tươi mới hơn Không cần mua nội thất mới hay sơn lại toàn bộ nhà. Chỉ đơn giản là "thay áo" cho đồ nội thất nhà bạn, không gian sống sẽ trở nên tươi mới vô cùng! Bạn đang tìm cách để làm tươi mới không gian sống Mặt bằng phân lô Stella Vĩnh Long của mình? Tại sao không thử thay lớp áo cho các món đồ nội thất nhà bạn? Không tốn quá nhiều thời gian như sơn lại toàn bộ nhà cũng không tốn kém như việc mua một món đồ nội thất mới, việc thay đổi màu áo cho các món đồ nội thất là cách đơn giản và tiết kiệm nhất trong việc muốn thay đổi không gian sống nhà bạn. Nơi bạn có thể sáng tạo nhất chính là chiếc tủ ngăn kéo, bởi lẽ chúng có rất nhiều ngăn. Thay vì sơn đồng bộ một màu, bạn có thể biến tấu với mỗi ngăn kéo một màu. Giá Stella Vĩnh Long Vô cùng độc đáo và thú vị! Ví dụ các tone màu hồng từ đậm đến nhạt vô cùng dễ thương. Hay là sự kết hợp giữa xanh đậm, xanh ngọc và vàng. Tất nhiên là không thể bỏ qua bàn và ghế, bởi chúng chính là những món đồ nội thất sẽ trở thành điểm chính thu hút sự chú ý cho cả căn phòng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chẳng hạn như chiếc bàn trang trí kiêm bàn làm việc được kết hợp bởi màu hồng phấn và màu trắng này – một sự kết hợp vô cùng trang nhã và tinh tế khiến bất kỳ ai cũng phải trầm trồ khi trông thấy. Hay đơn giản là sự kết hợp giữa chân bàn kim loại màu hồng kết hợp với lớp mặt kính phía trên cũng đã khiến cho chiếc bàn bớt tẻ nhạt đi rất nhiều. Chiếc bàn góc phòng được sơn lại bằng màu xanh đẹp tươi sáng kết hợp cùng gam màu trắng của tường trở nên vô cùng nổi bật. Thay vì chiếc bàn gỗ mộc mạc, bạn cũng có thể sơn trắng cho chiếc bàn ăn đồng bộ với màu ghế để tạo cảm giác hiện đại hơn cho phòng ăn. Đôi khi không cần phải sơn lại toàn bộ bàn hay ghế, chúng ta chỉ cần sơn viền là đã có một món đồ nội thất trông như mới. Ví dụ như chiếc bàn này được sơn một lớp sơn màu vàng nhạt tương đồng với màu vàng của gỗ thay vì để viền trắng như ban đầu. Chút thay đổi nhưng đã giúp chiếc bàn trở nên đồng nhất hơn. Có đôi khi chúng ta mua thêm ghế cho gia đình nhưng lại không thể tìm mua được chiếc ghế giống như bộ ghế ban đầu của gia đình. Và cách dễ dàng nhất để giúp mọi người không để ý nhiều đến sự khác biệt về kiểu dáng chính là việc sơn đồng bộ màu cho chúng. Ba chiếc ghế màu vàng, ba kiểu dáng khác nhau, nhưng sẽ chẳng mấy ai để ý đến kiểu dáng khác biệt của chúng bởi lẽ mọi người sẽ bị hút mắt bởi màu vàng bắt mắt này rồi. Hồng neon cho bộ ghế ngồi ngoài vườn – vô cùng nổi bật và cuốn hút. Hay bảy sắc cầu vồng với bộ ghế nhà bạn cũng là ý tưởng không tồi. Cũng giống như những chiếc tủ ngăn kéo nhiều màu, bạn có thể chọn sơn hai màu cho chiếc ghế nhà mình. Ví dụ như chân ghế một màu và thân ghế một màu. Sự kết hợp của những gam màu pastel cùng màu vàng nhẹ của chân ghế tạo nên góc vintage rất riêng cho phòng nhà bạn. Những chân ghế đầy màu sắc kết hợp cùng thân ghế màu trắng đồng nhất tạo nên nét đẹp khó cưỡng. Từ một chiếc ghế nâu đơn điệu thành chiếc ghế pastel nhẹ nhàng. Hay thử thay thế lưng tựa ghế gỗ bằng tấm vải canvas và phần ghế ngồi, ngẫu hứng vẽ lên tấm canvas này bạn đã có một chiếc ghế khác biệt. Nếu muốn bớt đơn điệu cho màu sơn, bạn cũng có thể thử thêm sự khác biệt bằng cách tạo hai lớp sơn. Ví dụ như chiếc tủ này được sơn màu xanh, nhưng nếu nhìn kỹ, bạn sẽ phát hiện ra chúng còn được phết một lớp sơn màu đen rất nhẹ tạo nên lớp texture độc đáo cho chiếc bàn. Để tạo hiệu ứng độc đáo hơn nữa cho những chiếc ghế hay bàn hai màu, bạn có thể sử dụng sơn phun thay vì sơn quét để tạo độ đậm nhạt tinh tế hơn và dùng băng dính để tạo nét kẻ sọc. Nếu thích dạng màu từ đậm tới nhạt này, bạn chỉ việc dùng bình phun sơn phun đậm nhạt theo tốc độ tay thôi, sản phẩm Mặt bằng Stella Vĩnh Long có được sẽ khiến bạn vô cùng ưng ý. Dùng băng dính dán lên mặt bàn, sau đó dùng bình phun sơn phun lên, cuối cùng bóc những đường viền băng dính ra, bạn đã có chiếc bàn kẻ sọc đẹp mắt.


----------

